# The Pastor-Scholar: John Piper's Personal Story



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 17, 2009)

On the last evening of the recent 2009 Gospel Coalition National Conference, John Piper and D.A. Carson gave a special seminar entitled,“The Pastor as Scholar, and the Scholar as Pastor: Reflections on Life and Ministry with John Piper and D. A. Carson.” I've posted the video of Dr. Piper's lecture in which he offers reflections on his own experience and perspective on the relationship of biblical scholarship and pastoral ministry.

*The Pastor-Scholar: John Piper's Personal Story*

Your servant,


----------



## LawrenceU (May 18, 2009)

Bob, you beat me to it! I listened to this yesterday and was going to point it out this morning. I hadn't had time to listen to my DG sermons on my iPod in a while. It was next in the queue. I highly recommend it. Very good stuff.


----------

